# Medidor de nivel de aceite de motor, caja,bombas y transmisión.



## Hecucent (Mar 26, 2013)

Que tal amigos del foro¡ Desde hace tiempo he querido armar un circuito electrónico capaz de procesar diferentes señales provenientes de varias partes del vehículo y mostrarlas a través de una pantalla para tener un monitoreo del estado mecánico y eléctrico del mismo. No tengo problemas en la electrónica, sino en la parte mecánica. Deseo fabricar alguna forma de poder medir el nivel de aceite del motor, de la caja de cambios, de la bomba de la dirección y de las transmisiones. Quiero aplicar el sistema a una Range Rover 74. Si alguien tiene alguna idea efectiva le agraddecería su ayuda...Muchas gracias¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 26, 2013)

Amigo, lo que puedo destacar es que medir el nivel de aceite de carter, solo sera fiable cuando el motor esta en reposo un periodo determinado, de lo contrario dificilmente lograras tomar dicha medida, con el mismo en marcha.
Puede obtenerse un estimativo de lectura, mediante la presion. Aunque esta, tambien sera alterada, pues la viscocidad del aceite, varia con la temperatura.


----------



## Hecucent (Mar 26, 2013)

Gracias por tu observación Gudino. Ahora, bueno realmente de igual forma me interesaría lograr medir los niveles por lo menos en reposo, esto con la finalidad de que día a día pueda chequear el vehículo sin necesidad de hacerlo manualmente, esto por diferentes motivos, ya sea polvo, aceite derramado entre otros. Es algo que siempre he tenido en mente pero hasta los momentos  no me he puesto a realizarlo como debe ser. gracias por el aporte, seguiré investigando y pensando en alguna manera de lograrlo..


----------



## edh59 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hola Hecucent:
Hace varios años (en 1994) tuve un Renault 21 que tenía un indicador de nivel de aceite del motor en el tablero,un simple instrumento de aguja comandado por un flotante colocado en el cárter del motor.Tal vez esto te sirva para implementar algún dispositivo similar.
Cualquier consulta estoy a tu disposición.
Saludos y éxitos con el proyecto.
Eduardo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 26, 2013)

La verdad, que utilizar un flotante para medir el nivel de aceite,, el problema viene cuando el vehiculo se encuentra en una pendiente.
Y cuando esta en marcha, el agitamiento violento del aceite, la verdad es complicado ese metodo.
Debe integrar cuidadosamente la señal, para obtener una lectura estable.


----------



## Hecucent (Mar 27, 2013)

Gracias por los aportes compañeros, realmente he estado pensando e investigando y me he dado cuenta que la solución por los momentos es netamente mecánica, y a través de esta acoplar una solución eléctrica para poder medir digital o analógicamente. De igual forma seguiré, gracias.....


----------

